# Rescues in Louisiana



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I live in Lousiana and I am not able to find a rat rescue or even breeder anywhere. I want to get more rats but am really wantig to adopt from a rescue. I have nothing against pet stores (where I got my Gambit is a very good shop) but, I want to make a difference in a ratties life. So are there any rescues in Lousiana, preferably in North Louisiana...


----------

